
Ask HN: What do you think is preventing you from “thriving” in life? - nonzerosum
-
======
Etheryte
I think the question is flawed from the get-go. Nothing is preventing you –
there are blind programmers and amputee mountain climbers. You don't need
motivation, what you need is discipline. Find what you want to do and then
don't stop.

~~~
jamesmp98
Nothing's wrong. He asks what you _think_ is preventing you.

------
jamescostian
All of the new features I'm introducing are being called bugs. People just
aren't appreciating the true value of frequent, random segmentation faults as
alternatives to the Pomodoro technique

------
Network2020
The time needed to build the amount of knowledge needed to act on my dreams.

------
savethefuture
Yourself.

